# Mud Buddy Reliability and Management Integrity



## Duckinator II (Nov 23, 2010)

Yesterday was The first Carp Shoot of the Utah Bow fishing Tournament of 2014. I was asked by several people why I was not competing. I told them Mud Buddy Mud Motors refused to repair my boat. They asked the reason and I told them I would publish it on the Forums . Here is why I did not compete.

I will keep this as short as possible, for the last 6 years I have run a Mud Buddy engine on my boat. It is vanguard 35 HP. This engine has been modified to put out 45HP; I added a carburator kit to get it to around 55 HP. 

Each time repairs or modifications were made It has taken to Mud Buddy Mud Motors, in West Jourdan Utah, Mud Buddy worked on approximately 5 issues related to the engine running poorly over the 6 years I have had this engine.. 

Unfortunately, it took 15 trips to get these issues fixed because Mud Buddy could not fix the problem the first time, or it did not work when I went pick it up or they broke something else. The last time my motor was supposed to be ready, at 3 PM on a Friday Afternoon. I spent 3 hours with 4 technicians waiting for Mud Buddy to get the engine to run. They finally gave up at 6:00PM and said they could not fix the motor; I would have to come back another day. I came back the next week and got my boat, they said it was fixed. The next time I took the boat out it traveled two hundred yards from the launch and the engine died. Yes members of my family were very angry. One member of my family made some unkind remarks on the Mud Buddy Web Site.
In response the owner of Mud Buddy made the following statement on The Mud Buddy Home page. These are the actual words:
 "Sorry for your problems. Take it to ****, he will help you figure it out. These motors are nuts and bolts and wires. There is nothing **** can't fix. Some are just more difficult than others. We have over 25,000 motors out there and 99.9% still running. Work with ***, he will help". 

On April 21, 2014, I took my boat to Mud Buddy as directed in the previous paragraph, and left it at 7:45AM in the morning, I called Mud Buddy and got a recording that said to leave a message which I did and told them I needed to have my boat fixed. Two hours later I called Mud Buddy and talked to the technician I was directed to work with. The technician told me he had been directed to not work on my boat. I was told to talk to the owner. The technician got the owner on the phone and owner immediately jumped into a tirade that the problem was all mine. This is what he started with:
· "I had taken the boat into salt water (I thought these motors were advertised as being tough),"
· " the Carburetor I had purchased from Mud Buddy was not installed by them " (the carburetor had been on that boat for 2 years and ran fine, was installed per their directions and had just been tuned them), This 
· "The Electric fuel pump I had purchased from Mud Buddy at their direction to solve their boats defective mechanical fuel pump, had been purchased be me but not installed by Mud Buddy". (Not true, the technician felt so bad about all the times we had brought the boat in for the fuel pump problem he installed it for Free). 
Wow, what a great way to start off a conversation with Owner. There was no interest in resolving the problem, Mud Buddy just wanted to Screw Me one more time. Great customer Skills Glen! At that point I told them I would come get my boat, which I did.
Just thought you folks should know of my quality experience with Mud and the quality of the service and the Management.
I would be glad to send you the entire details. If interested contact me privately. 

Larry A. Larsen
:mrgreen:


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

Reminds me of the song by the Eagles; Dirty Laundry.


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 31, 2007)

This is exactly why Mud Buddy doesnt want to work on your boat anymore. You will never be satisfied no matter what is done. Did you expect Mud Buddy to keep working on the boat after your son blasted us all over the internet? He is banned from forums because all he does is cause trouble. We decided it would be a better business decision to not work with you guys anymore.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

-just one side of the story-


Having owned various MB motors over the years, i can honestly say they (service staff) are very resonable to deal with.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Reminds me of a buddy that had twin turboed and double stacked chips then got mad he twisted drive shafts, blew trannys, grenaded differentails. The motor is made for 35 ponies and tinkeritis always leads to problems.

Sorry, just my opinion being a mechanic myself.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I have had my mud motor for 15 years or so and I have never had any problems with it. When I have questions I call down there and they never gave me any problem. great company and awesome motors. When you try to get more hp out of a motor that not built for it. You are going to have problems. I would not want to fix your motor if your family and friends was bashing my business. it sounds like you brought all of these problems on your self. good luck.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I purchased 2 new Mudbuddy motors from the West Jordan location and had positive business dealings both times. I have never had either of these motors in for a repair, but I have fixed a couple of small things like kill switches, wiring corrosion issues and throttle cables. Mudbuddy has always called me back when I left a voice message or e-mail. They have always made an effort to resolve any questions or concerns I had, and they always had the parts I needed. I will purchase a 3rd motor from them.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Im sure Godevil would appreciate your business. That's one of the great things about the free market, if you don't like how one place does it, don't go back..


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

Not sure what kind of response you were hoping to get from your posts on all the forums but to me it seems you got the correct response. I have had an issue a time or two with my motor and can't believe how well I was taken care of by everyone at mud buddy. I dropped my boat off knowing I wasn't there only customer and it was going to take a little time.

Diverfreak


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Just had some problems with mine which happened to be a week or two out of warranty(trim motor)they took care of it in a couple of days. Micah and the boys treated me very good. Of course I asked nicely and would not have smeared them all over the internet.

Thanks Mudbuddy, JR Oaks


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Nice first post. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Chloesmom said:


> When you buy a lemon you will alway get sour service. *Obviously this boat* never ran correctly and they had no clue how to fix it so they looked for a scape goat to deflect that issue. This information was posted to give others a heads up* about this boat* and integrity of the owners of this company. If you choose to buy this brand of *boat* or get it serviced there then go ahead. I appreciate the fact that we have the ability to communicate with each other about our experience with product and service we receive from companies. I have found that it has helped to keep the business owners a little more honest and respectable. Good luck to those that continue to buy or service your* boat* there. Maybe your* boat* was built on a good day.


 The issue was with a motor not a boat.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> The issue was with a motor not a boat.


And a freaked out, tinkered with, "modified" engine supposedly trying to get almost double the ponies that engine is designed for. Wish I could double the ponies on my cummins with no problems.

I would never warranty any engine a customer of mine that brought their backhoe to my shop wanting twice the power! I work on a lot bigger machines / engines but in 25 years, I have learned one thing, you take an engine above its rated platform, you WILL have issues. It's a fact of life, more power to a guy if he wants to do it, we all like more ponies. Just have to be willing chances are, problems will come sooner, if not immediately.

Here is the last 6.8 liter diesel someone jacked up I had to fix. Shot out a valve bridge, busted valves, and sent them in the pistons.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Chloesmom is no longer with us, this user is clearly the same as the OP, we have numerous ways of knowing this. The duplicate account has been deleted as this violates rules of the forum. I guess the OP was starting to feel lonely and wanted to create some support for his opinion. This thread is on the edge as it is; we will keep a close eye on it. 
:RULES:


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

utahbigbull said:


> And a freaked out, tinkered with, "modified" engine supposedly trying to get almost double the ponies that engine is designed for. Wish I could double the ponies on my cummins with no problems.
> 
> I would never warranty any engine a customer of mine that brought their backhoe to my shop wanting twice the power! I work on a lot bigger machines / engines but in 25 years, I have learned one thing, you take an engine above its rated platform, you WILL have issues. It's a fact of life, more power to a guy if he wants to do it, we all like more ponies. Just have to be willing chances are, problems will come sooner, if not immediately.
> 
> ...


Well said!! I had a sled a few years ago that I did a bunch of mods to.. 10% of the time she ran perfect. The rest of the time it was constant wrenching on the dang thing.

Same thing with add on stuff like CNG. You add to, you add problems.


----------



## horn hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

Huge29 said:


> Chloesmom is no longer with us, this user is clearly the same as the OP, we have numerous ways of knowing this. The duplicate account has been deleted as this violates rules of the forum. I guess the OP was starting to feel lonely and wanted to create some support for his opinion. This thread is on the edge as it is; we will keep a close eye on it.
> :RULES:


Are you kidding me? Chloe's mom stated a well written opinion which she is entitled too, and you get your panties all in a wad about it, convince yourself that it is the OP and ban them after one post? Haha what an idiot. I wanna hear your several ways of knowing how you know it's the same OP. Please explain I'm dying to hear. Just because they have the same IP address, does NOT mean it's the same person. You owe my dad, the OP a public appology and unbann Chloe's mom. She wasn't rude or offensive. She didn't pick on anyone. What a bunch of tools. What good is a forum if you can't get on and express your opinion on things! Why is this tread close to shutting down? You guys who play god of this place have let threads 1000x worse than this keep going but wanna shut down this thread. You guys are joke.


----------



## btsmith (Sep 12, 2010)

*It Makes Perfect Sense Now!*

The OP is horn hunter's dad. Chloesmom is the OP's wife. Horn hunter must be shaun larsen!

I recently purchased an older Mud Buddy. Its my first long tail. I'm excited to get it out and see how it does! No experience with mud buddy but I'll stick with the crowd on this one and learn from my own experiences.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

horn hunter said:


> Are you kidding me? Chloe's mom stated a well written opinion which she is entitled too, and you get your panties all in a wad about it, convince yourself that it is the OP and ban them after one post? Haha what an idiot. I wanna hear your several ways of knowing how you know it's the same OP. Please explain I'm dying to hear. Just because they have the same IP address, does NOT mean it's the same person. You owe my dad, the OP a public appology and unbann Chloe's mom. She wasn't rude or offensive. She didn't pick on anyone. What a bunch of tools. What good is a forum if you can't get on and express your opinion on things! Why is this tread close to shutting down? You guys who play god of this place have let threads 1000x worse than this keep going but wanna shut down this thread. You guys are joke.


:banplease::banplease::banplease:

Edit: I also have to :rotfl: at the "well written" portion.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

horn hunter said:


> Are you kidding me? Chloe's mom stated a well written opinion which she is entitled too, and you get your panties all in a wad about it, convince yourself that it is the OP and ban them after one post? *Haha what an idiot*. I wanna hear your several ways of knowing how you know it's the same OP. Please explain I'm dying to hear. Just because they have the same IP address, does NOT mean it's the same person. You owe my dad, the OP a public appology and unbann Chloe's mom. She wasn't rude or offensive. She didn't pick on anyone. *What a bunch of tools*. What good is a forum if you can't get on and express your opinion on things! Why is this tread close to shutting down? You guys who play god of this place have let threads 1000x worse than this keep going but wanna shut down this thread. You guys are joke.


look, nearly all of us get off "in the weed's" from time to time with our dirty laundry BUT with what i have bolded, who owe's who a public apology? You could have gotten yer point across just fine w/o your insessant name calling.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

...


----------



## horn hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

Huge29 I'm still waiting to hear your several ways you know for sure how chloesmom is also the OP! come on man, if your so sure, post it up! Back up your claim!!

I absolutely love how people aren't entitled to their opinion if it doesn't go along with the majority!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

horn hunter said:


> Huge29 I'm still waiting to hear your several ways you know for sure how chloesmom is also the OP! come on man, if your so sure, post it up! Back up your claim!!
> 
> I absolutely love how people aren't entitled to their opinion if it doesn't go along with the majority!


Why ask a common sense question? Who comes on this forum and has their first post be so strong and defending slander? They happen to join the forum the same day as that thread?

He doesn't need to respond because even simple minded people know the answer.


----------



## horn hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

They didn't join the same day the thread was started, so try again there. And just because you disagree with how customer service is with a company that's slander? Really? He made a claim he's sure of. I want him to back it up. He belittled the OP himself by his comments, which is against forum rules.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Oh I am sorry, they joined 2 days AFTER the thread started. Then jumped right into the fire? Seriously? You can look up the join date but are struggling with common sense?

Belittled the OP, or tracked his IP address and saw that it was the same person and decided to state publicly why he banned the duplicate?

Have you even read the thread? Piece it together:



Duckinator II said:


> One member of my family made some unkind remarks on the Mud Buddy Web Site.
> 
> *Larsen*





Billcollector said:


> Did you expect Mud Buddy to keep working on the boat *after your son* *blasted us all over the internet*? He is banned from forums because all he does is cause trouble.





horn hunter said:


> *You owe my dad*, the OP a public appology


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

5 problems in 6 years? It's a boat motor welcome to the real world. They put 4 guys working on until after hours to try to help and you bash them? Sounds like your son should have had a little patients.


----------



## horn hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

RandomElk16 said:


> Oh I am sorry, they joined 2 days AFTER the thread started. Then jumped right into the fire? Seriously? You can look up the join date but are struggling with common sense?
> 
> Belittled the OP, or tracked his IP address and saw that it was the same person and decided to state publicly why he banned the duplicate?
> 
> Have you even read the thread? Piece it together:


What's your point? Is it against forum rules for different people to use the same IP address? I don't think so. But saying a statement like huge29 did, is! Wanna talk about common sense? Different emails doesn't always mean it's the same person.

And I made 1 (ONE) comment about mudbuddy and what I thought of their customer service. I never bashed their product OR anyone personally. And I didn't just fly off the handle after one bad experience. It was MULTIPLE times of bad service that I got upset. They can't possibly expect a person to be all happy about the boat breaking down after so many times of being "fixed". Anyone in my shoes would have said the exact same thing. A lot of money was paid for service on that motor that was never completed. They don't even check their work! Twice, I personally went to pick up a boat that I was told was "fixed", and the dang thing wouldn't even start in their parking lot! And I'm the one who's the azzhole for being upset?! Seriously!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

*IP Address* - a unique string of numbers separated by periods that identifies each computer using the Internet Protocol to communicate over a network.

An IP address is an identification number for your computer. It is unique. It is used all over the internet for various applications. When someone accesses a website, you can tell which IP they are accessing it from. If you are really nifty(not really, its simple) you can tell where they are. So, either it was the OP or someone else using the EXACT SAME COMPUTER as him. As Huge said, this is not the only way they could tell it was the same person and/or computer. Has nothing to do with the email address.

Maybe you shouldn't pay for incomplete work? If it didn't start in the parking lot, then why did you pay them?


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Maybe a public apology to mudbuddy would make them reconsider working on your motor.


----------



## horn hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

RandomElk16 said:


> *IP Address* - a unique string of numbers separated by periods that identifies each computer using the Internet Protocol to communicate over a network.
> 
> An IP address is an identification number for your computer. It is unique. It is used all over the internet for various applications. When someone accesses a website, you can tell which IP they are accessing it from. If you are really nifty(not really, its simple) you can tell where they are. So, either it was the OP or someone else using the EXACT SAME COMPUTER as him. As Huge said, this is not the only way they could tell it was the same person and/or computer. Has nothing to do with the email address.
> 
> Maybe you shouldn't pay for incomplete work? If it didn't start in the parking lot, then why did you pay them?


Well you'd think that maybe if they are possibly related, the same computer could be use. Huge29 is incorrect on his assumptions.

If you finally get the motor to start in the parking lot they expect payment. But the next day when it only makes it 300 yards from the launch you get a little pissed. They don't exactly do a refund deal, usually in this case, they just fix it again and don't charge the customer. In this case they didn't do either. They just took the money and run.

As far as an apology goes, are we a 12? don't you think they should step up and be the ones apologizing? In the end, it's us that's been screwed over not them. But I'll be the bigger person and do mine first.

Dear mudbuddy,

I'm sorry I've pushed your motors and product for the last 11 years. I'm sorry we've personally helped sell 5 motors for you. I'm sorry I had faith in your mechanics enough to keep takin you our motor thinking you could fix it. I'm sorry we paid for your services up front in good faith. I'm sorry you couldn't take criticism on your customer service, and instead of building from it and using it to better your business, you take it to heart and get butt hurt about it. I'm sorry you think your only going to get positive feed back on stuff you post on Facebook. I'm sorry you think you can expect people to not talk about how they are treated and why their boat is still not running. And I'm especially sorry that you can't figure out how to fix an engine and instead of admitting you don't know why your product won't run, you just spin it around, make the customer the problem and refuse them service. Please forgive me...

Sincerely,
Future Go-Devil owner


----------



## Gunner73 (Dec 3, 2007)

What a tool. The problem must be you. I had an issue with my new motor with only 8 hours on it. Took it in and Micah personally fixed it why I waited so I wouldn't have to come back and get it. I have owned 5 Mudbuddy motors and it never mattered if I bought new or used they have always been there for me and fixed my issues without question. Good luck with your GoDevil you will need it...


----------



## horn hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

jb1 said:


> What a tool. The problem must be you..... Good luck with your GoDevil you will need it...


Yep ya I know, I'm a jerk... What else is new?

Anything is better than what I've got to work with now!


----------



## Gdevilutah (Jan 9, 2010)

Good luck with your GoDevil you will need it...[/QUOTE]

JB1. What the h***? Did we kick your dog or something? I dont even know who you are. I try to stay out of these threads for a reason. But if you are going to take a shot at our company then i have to say something.


----------



## Gunner73 (Dec 3, 2007)

Not taking a shot just saying good luck on his new purchase..if he treats you like Mudbuddy he will have nobody else to turn to.


----------



## horn hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

jb1 said:


> Not taking a shot just saying good luck on his new purchase..if he treats you like Mudbuddy he will have nobody else to turn to.


Haha that's not even close to what you were trying to say. But that was a good attempt at a save! I love how mudbuddy is the victims. They basically stole money from someone. You're good with that? Bet if it happened to you, you'd be singing a different tune


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

So I guess those of us with good experiences with mudbuddy are supposed to take your side? Me personally had good experiences with them so I have a hard time thinking there's not two sides to the story.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Utmuddguy said:


> So I guess those of us with good experiences with mudbuddy are supposed to take your side? Me personally had good experiences with them so I have a hard time thinking there's not two sides to the story.


I'm not into the mud motor scene obviously so I don't know the "butt sniffing" "coolaid drinking" chain of proper etiquette, but.....the guy has his side of the story and belief about Mud Buddy and their customer service.  No need for attack or "atta boy's" either one. 

If there are issues of insecurity, I guess attack the dude or be on the defensive.

If it's the motor it's supposed to be, no worry. He could be full of shizz or have another agenda.

If Horn Hunter doesn't have another agenda or not full of shizz and being honest about even half of what's gone on or more, Mud Buddy has some adjustments to make and maybe it's time to tell him.....with these modifications "blah, blah blah, but remains your responsibility and is an as-is deal" or whatever. Not keep taking his money and have a motor that doesn't run.

Just my opinion.


----------

